# The new LOTG



## espola (Aug 20, 2016)

We should all be playing under these new rules by now since the effective date was June of 2016.

For the first time, the LOTG includes a separate Glossary starting on page 158 - I guess they do listen.  In there is this gem, that will either settle or start some arguments --

Intentional  
A deliberate action (not an accident)​


----------



## Surfref (Aug 21, 2016)

The new LOTG with their many changes go into effect at the start of the fall season for Cal South youth.  Some interesting changes.

New LOTG can be found here: http://www.theifab.com/#!/laws


----------



## Zoro (Aug 21, 2016)

espola said:


> We should all be playing under these new rules by now since the effective date was June of 2016.
> 
> For the first time, the LOTG includes a separate Glossary starting on page 158 - I guess they do listen.  In there is this gem, that will either settle or start some arguments --
> 
> ...


This is what has been taught for years, just I don't see it officiated that way.


----------



## Surfref (Sep 12, 2016)

Had a couple of teams this past weekend that actually knew the new Offside interpretation.  One team actually let the ball run as far as possible before the offside player got within playing distance and being called for offside.  This actually put the Indirect Free Kick about 25 yards closer to the kicking teams goal.  Smart coach and players to realize that when their attacker is offside to just let the ball roll as far as possible to pin the other team deep in their own defensive end.

Also had almost every team taking advantage of the new kickoff change.  Not sure if it gave them an advantage, but did allow them to start a little bit more spread out.  Also had a DOGSO Yellow card.


----------



## coachrefparent (Sep 13, 2016)

Surfref said:


> Had a couple of teams this past weekend that actually knew the new Offside interpretation.  One team actually let the ball run as far as possible before the offside player got within playing distance and being called for offside.  This actually put the Indirect Free Kick about 25 yards closer to the kicking teams goal.  Smart coach and players to realize that when their attacker is offside to just let the ball roll as far as possible to pin the other team deep in their own defensive end.
> 
> Also had almost every team taking advantage of the new kickoff change.  Not sure if it gave them an advantage, but did allow them to start a little bit more spread out.  Also had a DOGSO Yellow card.


Unfortunately, not all the refs got it right. We had two separate referee crews tell our teams at check-in that the "new rules" required the offside player to touch the ball before offside could be called. It seemed they must have received this at a recent refresher training as all 6 officials concurred, and they made these comments unsolicited.


----------



## Surfref (Sep 13, 2016)

coachrefparent said:


> Unfortunately, not all the refs got it right. We had two separate referee crews tell our teams at check-in that the "new rules" required the offside player to touch the ball before offside could be called. It seemed they must have received this at a recent refresher training as all 6 officials concurred, and they made these comments unsolicited.


What was put out at the last training I attended was that the player be within playing distance (about a foot or less from the ball) or touches the ball to be called .  The wording: "is only penalized on becoming involved in active play by interfering with play by playing or touching a ball passed or touched by a team-mate.....  The "Other Advice" beginning on page 192 further clarifies the different scenarios, Page 193 states "The assistant referee must raise the flag when the player touches the ball."  Page 194 muddies things a little: "A player in an offside position may be penalized before playing or touching the ball, if, in the opinion of the referee, no other team-mate in an onside position has the opportunity to play the ball."  This second one would be applicable if a lone player offside near midfield was chasing a long ball.  The referee could make the call before the player reached the ball to avoid having the player run 30-50 yards.

LOTG 2016/2017 actually have some good diagrams and explanations for offside.  They even have a section on teamwork, positioning,body language, communication and whistle beginning on Page 170 "Practical Guidelines for Match Officials."


----------



## coachrefparent (Sep 13, 2016)

Surfref said:


> What was put out at the last training I attended *was that the player be within playing distance (about a foot or less from the ball) or touches the ball to be called.* *The wording: "is only penalized on becoming involved in active play by interfering with play by playing or touching a ball passed or touched by a team-mate*.....  The "Other Advice" beginning on page 192 further clarifies the different scenarios, Page 193 states "The assistant referee must raise the flag when the player touches the ball."  Page 194 muddies things a little: "A player in an offside position may be penalized before playing or touching the ball, if, in the opinion of the referee, no other team-mate in an onside position has the opportunity to play the ball."  This second one would be applicable if a lone player offside near midfield was chasing a long ball.  The referee could make the call before the player reached the ball to avoid having the player run 30-50 yards.
> 
> LOTG 2016/2017 actually have some good diagrams and explanations for offside.  They even have a section on teamwork, positioning,body language, communication and whistle beginning on Page 170 "Practical Guidelines for Match Officials."


Yes, but the section you quoted above (in bold) is incomplete. It continues:


> or
> • interfering with an opponent by:
> >> preventing an opponent from playing or being able to play the ball by
> clearly obstructing the opponent’s line of vision or
> ...


Not all of these scenarios require a ball to be touched, nor necessarily that the player be near or in a position to play the ball. They seem to have been completely ignored by these crews based upon their comments. Was it de-emphasised in the trainings? Its like they stopped at page 77 of the LOTG, and ignored p. 78...

By the way, none of this is really "new".


----------



## Surfref (Sep 22, 2016)

coachrefparent said:


> Yes, but the section you quoted above (in bold) is incomplete. It continues:
> 
> Not all of these scenarios require a ball to be touched, nor necessarily that the player be near or in a position to play the ball. They seem to have been completely ignored by these crews based upon their comments. Was it de-emphasised in the trainings? Its like they stopped at page 77 of the LOTG, and ignored p. 78...
> 
> By the way, none of this is really "new".


No, it was discussed at the meeting.  My response above only pertained to a player that is playing the ball from an offside position.  I did not want to dive into the interfering or the other offside scenarios.


----------



## coachrefparent (Sep 22, 2016)

Surfref said:


> No, it was discussed at the meeting.  My response above only pertained to a player that is playing the ball from an offside position.  I did not want to dive into the interfering or the other offside scenarios.


Thanks. Hopefully they've figured it out by now...


----------

